# Left hand shooter; left hand helical?



## midwestbh (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a left hand shooter that just purchased a bitzenburger flecther, does he need to fletch his arrows with a left handed helical clamp, or will a right work?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Either wing works good. If you're shooting off your knuckle with a primitive selfbow, the opposite wing seems to give a little better clearance, otherwise there's little difference. It seems most people use right wing these days. There's an old legend that left wing has a tendency to unscrew a point on impact but having shot left wing for decades, I don't think that theory holds any water.


----------



## STEELERFEAVER (Dec 30, 2008)

*fletching*

I have been building my own arrows for 24 years.I'm a lefty to. I use right helical but have used left and straight .I don't think it matters but stick with one.thanks and shoot straight walt


----------



## fcee (Oct 9, 2009)

All that "left wing" "right wing" stuff only applies to feather fletchings.
When using real feathers it refers to the _animals_ left or right wing.
They curve in different directions and have a smooth and a rough side,
so it matters how you mount them to the arrow. With plastic vanes it
really doesn't matter either hand.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

There are some vanes that have a "wing." Quick Spins (?) come to mind. All I've seen are right wing.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

AKRuss said:


> Either wing works good. If you're shooting off your knuckle with a primitive selfbow, the opposite wing seems to give a little better clearance, otherwise there's little difference. It seems most people use right wing these days. There's an old legend that left wing has a tendency to unscrew a point on impact but having shot left wing for decades, I don't think that theory holds any water.


I am also a guy who holds the bow in the right hand. I have never really noticed any difference in arrows as far as fletching direction on center shoot compounds. As AKRuss mentioned with some of the stick bows and recurves this might have been the case. I don't agree with the statement that the points don't unscrew. If you are talking about standard field points they don't tend to unscrew a lot, but broadheads and others will. Of course, this depends on the target and how hard you tighten down the head, but the physics of the arrow spin and the thread will make this happen.

I also agree that this mainly refers to fletching with feathers. Most vanes can be fletched either way. The only exceptions that I know of is the Quick Spins which need to be fletched either straight or with a right Helical. The other is Spin-Wings or Kurleys, they can be bought with either a left or right helical. However, they both are best marked with a straight fletcher.


----------



## midwestbh (Apr 29, 2007)

*Appreciate all the replies*

Thanks to everyone who replied on this, i'm sure this will help the guy out.


----------



## LeathersArchery (Oct 27, 2009)

This topic was debated many years ago within the traditional archery world. Some believed that if you were left handed, you should shoot right wing feathers. Right hand should shoot left wing feathers. Some said that as you draw back a traditional bow with your fingers, you twist the string, hence the opposite helicle would counter effect that twisting and straighten the arrow out. This was a theory that as far as I know was never proven. As a feather maker I have heard this question a billion times. With feathers or vanes, it does not matter, you can use either clamp. The only issue would be putting a left wing feather in a right helicle clamp, but if you're using vanes, that is not an issue.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Everyone makes good points based on their experiences. I found that left wing really doesn't unscrew on impact, assuming the point is properly tightened. Even with a broadhead, the arrow really stops rotating on impact and left/right spin really doesn't seem to matter, even on pretty big critters. The traditional/primitive thing with right handers shooting left feathers can easily be demonstrated by simply placing each wing on your hand and seeing which you'd rather shoot off your knuckles - keeping in mind the tendency of the front of the quill having a tendency to bury itself in your pointer finger. Even when shooting off a shelf the opposite wing seems to give slighly better clearance. I wouldn't sell my jigs and buy a new set or any such thing, but you may want to keep it in mind. When shooting off a rest, I don't see any difference at all.


----------

